# How's the View From Your Tree?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I carry a camera into the woods with me most of the time. I hunted Thanksgiving day and Yesterday in Southeast Alabama near Abbeville. I was hunting along a small creek and over an area that water backs up in when the creek is high. The surrounding area is all about 5 year old Clear Cut and Thick except the strip of woods along the creek. Great area to hunt. Here is a couple of pics from 22ft up a White Oak. 



















I love to sit in the woods. 

Post a picture taken froma stand you havehunted, and post one from each one you hunt and I will do the same. 

Good luck this season........


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some of the views from different stands in Macon County Alabama where I hunt.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Couple different places of mine



Florida Deer Stand:



















Florida Duck Blind:










Alabama Deer Stand:



















You can see my little buddy hanging out behind the tree. I swear I am gonna climb down and pet him one day. He is there all the time


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

> *skullworks (11/29/2009)*Here are some of the views from different stands in Macon County Alabama where I hunt.


Where abouts in Macon County? I am hunting Tuskegee.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

A view from my left side:










A view in front of me:










View to my right:










Over my left shoulder (sort of behind me):


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Sepulga river to my right, creek right behind me, deer crossing river in front of me. I listen to beavers and ducks splashing around while I sit there. REAL pretty place.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

New toy ...Browning BAR 30 06...worked just fine on 21st at 4:30 pm





































Poor pics of kill...camera phone..130+/- SpikeMarengo County, Ala


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few of our food plots. I cant take a picture of any deer as my phone will not let me turn off the camera noise when you take a picture.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Hunt house is where this camera is so between 35 - 40 yrds to kill zone .


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys have some very nice views!! we can only use shotguns,handguns and muzzle loaders,besides bows....all my hunting is in the woods


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Eglin


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's your Eglin Pics Nicevilleski........


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

this is the view in 3 diferent directions from my favorite shooting house. you can take a 400 yd. shot up and down the powerline.


----------



## Rdneckdeluxe (Dec 7, 2008)

A couple of pics from Camden and from the camp up in Eufala. Would've had pics of a ton of turkeys, but forgot my phone that morning.. By the way that's my "I'm getting bored cause i can't even see a squirrel face".


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Perdido WMA. 




























Good Stuff Right There.....Good Stuff.


----------



## msander4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

dose this count lol


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

dose this count lol [Smile]







What no spotlight on the window. JK



:nonono


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (12/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is Spittines view Right now. He is in the tree and texted me the pics. Good luck.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are some from my place in Indiana!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Window shopping during lunch. Deer moving midday with this full moon.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are a few that I came across, these aren't all necessarily on my lease but places that I have hunted in the past and our lease...


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Few more...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> ****** (12/6/2009)*Here are some from my place in Indiana!


"Here Ya Go:"


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Your Very Welcome. 

Where is your place in Indiana?


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

My family farm is north central part of state! See if I get it correct this time!!


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

My family farm is north central part of state! See if I get it correct this time!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is one from last weekend. Had 6 does 2 fawns and a spike come out. not the best pic.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not going to lie. I get jealous when I look at some of your spots. It makes me miss hunting back home, where I had family land and was in a small deer camp. It's satisfying when you get out and work hard to set up all of your spots / foodplots and then kill a good deer and know it's because you made the right decisions. Public land sucks. I could have some of that stuff out there, but someone would eventually run across it and then never hunt anywhere else.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a very good pic but its the only one I have.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Baldwin co


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i hunted in Perdido today and took a few quick pics of the area i was hunting. lots of sign, no deer today










here isa big deer trail that ran under the tree. why would i put a stand that close to a well used deer trail?? cause trails like thatare literally everywhere in this little meadow.. nice place!


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

heres the view of the hanicap plot..and my new marlin 30-30! thanks chasintail


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This Afternoon 75 Yards down a creek bottom from my oldest son. 





































Longest Shot would have been inside of 45 yards. I Got busted once, don't know what it was. My oldest Son (Clay) got busted twice, I know one of them had good horns, butClaydon't.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Back during bow season. Cow peas around standing corn field.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Munson This Morning


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

one of my swamp hideouts


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *PELAGIC 1 (12/20/2009)*one of my swamp hideouts


man thast a wicked lookin place!! prolly has some big deer in there!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

updated pics for me...with snow!!














































A friends son hunting with me


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

if you seen the 8 pt on my avatar he came from there last year. Its on eglin actually, he was taken with archery tackle. I strictly bowhunt and have been fortunate in taking some nice animals from there.


----------



## hoboedan (Oct 24, 2009)

No pigs or deer this afternoon, but a nice 2 hours in the shooting house nonetheless. 










And I got to enjoy an amazing sunset in North Okaloosa County.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

One of my smaller plots, yesterday afternoon in central Covington county.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

51 Degrees beautiful spot.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (12/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how close to kinston are you? i hunt about 6miles from the hardee's and the IGA


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sailfish23 (12/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (12/22/2009)*
> ...


*Not to derail, but I got to ask? Is there an IGA <U>and</U>a Hardee's in Kinston? The last time I went thru there the wasonlya Flashing Light,Convenience store and a Really Mean Policeman.......*


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

hunted this clear cut yesterday afternoon and saw a beautiful little 7pt. hopefully he smartens up and starts to hide out during the daytime or he wont last long.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Man you guys have some great looking spots! Thanks for posting the pictures. Sitting here at work I can look at them and imagine being out there in the stand. Do you guys hunting over water use waders to walk in? Do you try to time your shots where the deer are on dry land? I've never hunted in a swamp.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (12/28/2009)*Man you guys have some great looking spots! Thanks for posting the pictures. Sitting here at work I can look at them and imagine being out there in the stand. Do you guys hunting over water use waders to walk in? Do you try to time your shots where the deer are on dry land? I've never hunted in a swamp.


when i first started hunting the swamp with some friends, they would always put there stand in about a foot or two of water. i thought they were crazy yet they killed deer. now when i hunt the swamp, i get in the water. they will walk in that like it is land and never ever think twice. so yes, i hunt in the water. you shoot them when you can shoot them but it is nice when they are walking on a ridge but that hardly ever happens. try bow hunting in the water!!! the one good thing is that you can hear them coming a mile away.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

New view since trees were clear cut last week... Can see food plot and cutting equipment in background of second picture. Might end up being a better spot after all. Caught me by surprise when I went out to add corn to my feeder. 

"Ummmmm... wow..... that's different from a week ago."


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday Morning.

Seen 3 Does and 1 Spike twice. Hot spot. Lot's of Traffic and some serious Sign.



















Abouta Dozen of these on the edge of this Creek Bottom..... Exciting place to Hunt, but only on a North or NorthEastWind in the Morning......










Dang.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Like 1000 yard shots? We got them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Some from this evening and yesterday.














































From this evening.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

My spot in Blackwater














And my spot in Abbeville, Alabama


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

ThisAfternoon. Covered Up with Deer, just no Horns. Great Pics though....


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of spots from family land in Sumter Co. Georgia. Fields are planted in Rye (winter) and Peanuts (summer) for farming.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen these 7 Gobblers and 2 Jakes while walking into the plot.

.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Lets see some more pics.:letsdrink


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

North Escambia


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Here is a view from another stand in Abbeville AL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *punisher338 (1/30/2010)*Here is a view from another stand in Abbeville AL


What caliber is that #1? Good Looking gun.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

> *Coco Solo (1/30/2010)*North Escambia




That is one big Bobcat


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

> *Splittine (1/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *punisher338 (1/30/2010)*Here is a view from another stand in Abbeville AL
> ...




Thanks...That is Bertha and she is a 45/70


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some from Macon County, Alabama.

Find the deer in the first pic!












Can you see her?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

took this pic while i was walkin back to my truck from my stand. had a stare down with this button buck










here are a few i took when i went up to the camp on Fri.. about 6-8in of snow



















food plot #19










ladder stand on FP #20


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

here are a few pics of the beginning of a huge cabin style shooting house that is gonna sit on the edge of a huge creek bottom.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i was cleanin out a old phone yesterday and found a few more pics.... i figured id bring this thread back










im sure you can see the little buck










you probably cant find this one but theres a little buck in here too.. hell i cant even find it anymore



















we watched 4 bucks, 6pts and better, spar in a creek bottom and i finally ended up shooting a nice wide 8pt hunting over a manmade trail. i cut a nice big trail through this briar choked clear cut the season before and the bucks were using it the following october to get to a bunch of whiteoak trees. i took this picture about 15 mins before the bucks showed up. cool memories in the deer woods...


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Kansas Soybean field killed 143" buck










Iowa cornfield 145" buck killed










Alabama 135" + 2 others killed within 1/2 mile of here


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

A few of my food plots from Elbert Cty. GA this past season


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/26/2010)*


NO SAFETY HARNESS! Geeze man! I have a college buddy paralyzed from the chest down due to falling out of a climber. With all the accidents you hear about these days, I would've thought folks would've learned by now...guess not. For the sake of my buddy, please be careful and tell your friend/wife there to put on a harness.

Note: If she hasa harnesson andIjust can't see it, then you have my apologies.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

im sorry to hear about your friend. i actually have a friend that survived a fall and i got his detailed story about what went wrong, since theni have wore my safety harness on the regular. it is amazing the little things that can happen that snowball into a catastrophe!! as i said, i charged up a old phone that i was selling to a friend and found the pic and posted it. it was from a couple seasons ago and she, and i, both wear our harnesses. thanks for the concern.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This plot was about 1/3 acre last year. This past summer my dad and I expanded it a little and just decided to call a dozier in to do it right. It's now about 4 acres or right at it according to the gps. It's still a work in progress. We planted a few fruit trees about 30yds in front of this stand.I'm going to plot a few more this summer within bow range of thisspot. We are adding a big shooting house this summer. The plot was only hunted one afternoon and the weather was nasty. There were tons of deer using it though. I went one weekend and you couldn't throw a quarter in it without landing in a track. Kind of limited on trees to climb and the wind was wrong for this ladder and my lock on I have on it. 

This is a view from the south east side of the plot. It's basically a long semi narrow plot...almost like a power line. It's probably 600yds from end to end and it takes two stands to hunt it. With proper placement of a shooting house in the curve you can just about hunt the whole thing. Still a 100yd stretch you wouldn't be able to see. 










This is on around the bend. Even from this tree you can't see everything. We put a feeder up a weekend or two ago for summer feeding.










This is what's left of one of our plot after they clear cut behind it 2 weeks prior to gun season. This is also where my dad shot his 8pt this year that I posted about...He shot him right past where the tree line narrows up. It was a 250+ shot.










This was one morning on a plot we have that feeds into a powerline. It was a loading area way back when. This has been one of our most producing plots over the years....seems to be a good morning and afternoon spot for a shooting house sit. 2 nannies showed up at 9:00 one morn in December prior to my surgery. They fed for over an hour. 










This one speeks for itself. He's still walking. 13" 8pt.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (29/11/2009)*I carry a camera into the woods with me most of the time. I hunted Thanksgiving day and Yesterday in Southeast Alabama near Abbeville. I was hunting along a small creek and over an area that water backs up in when the creek is high. The surrounding area is all about 5 year old Clear Cut and Thick except the strip of woods along the creek. Great area to hunt. Here is a couple of pics from 22ft up a White Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ol mike (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad somebody revived this old thread -i love these kind of threads .

You guys hunt some fine real estate !

Mike


----------

